# Mike Avery's Outdoor Magazine on iTunes



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I too want you to have the best outdoor show possible, thanks so much for listening to me. I will be listening to you again, now I got to run the traps then spend the afternoon either skinning I hope, or maybe sitting in the deer blind or tossing some Mepps not sure yet! Thanks again for your ear! Dan


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I grew up watching Mike, Fred Trost and MOD. The last two made my Thursdays when I was a kid. As I got older I saw threw Fred for what it was. MOD was always so well versed. I think it's just getting back to the days of Garner in my own opinion. 

As far as Mike goes, he's been the only guy doing the Mike Avery Show. I like how he has Dixie Dave on and has real world experts on from their own genre. I also like how he shoots a crossbow.


----------



## mike avery (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, we have covered coyote hunting, and will do more in the future....probably in the next couple of weeks.

Any other topics of interest, let me know.

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Mike when are your new TV shows going to air? Seems like I've been watching the same shows for over a year? Thx


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mike, thanks for getting back on the coyote hunting info. I will do as my wife says and pay attention.


----------



## mike avery (Mar 19, 2004)

Captain, I'm actually in the new show season right now. I have run a few repeat shows during that time though.

Next year, the first two quarters will be entirely repeat shows on my broadcast stations, with new programs starting in July. For the first time in more than twenty years Outdoor Magazine TV will not air year round on national TV. However, the show will air on Sportsman Channel third and fourth quarters.

This is all part of the plan to phase out of TV and concentrate on the radio show.


----------



## hooknhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

Trout fishing rivers and creeks. Maybe some how too's... how to setup a backcountry camp, how to launch a boat properly, how to clean a gun, how to maneuver a canoe, kayak and what not. How to pack and travel to your favorite destinations. Just throwing a few out there. Thanks for what you do Mike, have been a fan since your early days @ tv 5 and the Freeland Walleye Festival.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would like you to have a CO on and hear some of his/her stories about their job such as catching poachers, baiters, etc. Maybe you have already done this but I think it would be pretty interesting to hear about some of their adventures. 

Radio is a pretty limited means of describing outdoor activities compared to TV or actually doing it yourself and Mike does a great job of verbally communicating it and keeping it interesting. To me, doing something is a lot more fun than hearing about someone else doing it, but Mike's show is the next best thing.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

mike avery said:


> This is all part of the plan to phase out of TV and concentrate on the radio show.


Hey Mike, May I ask why you plan to phase out the TV show? It seems like you have a pretty good following and I have enjoyed watching the shows with over the years. Steve


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Mike, try to get opinions on the rifle opener date. I would like to see the Saturday after Thanksgiving and then run it for 9 days.

I am at work when you radio show is on but my wife listens. Thanks and keep up the good work.
Ken


----------



## mike avery (Mar 19, 2004)

All good suggestions. Thanks.

I've had CO's on in the past. The right one makes a great guest, the wrong one can be less than exciting.

Regarding my move out of outdoor television....it's something I've been thinking about for a long time. The industry has changed a lot over the past few years, and not for the better. 

Unless your name is Michael Waddell or Lee and Tiffany, there's no real money to be made anymore. Plus, the airwaves are saturated with shows all looking to get funding from a limited number of companies. I've talked with a lot of other producers and we all agree the bubble is about to burst on outdoor television.

Fortunately, I have a proven track record and a good reputation (at least I hope so), so I can still compete...but I don't want to. It's not fun anymore. I'll still work in the industry as a pro staffer for several other shows and will produce video for distribution on the web and some corporate stuff, but my emphasis is shifting toward radio.

My Outdoor Magazine radio show is listened to more than a half million times each month. That's a bigger audience than the majority of outdoor tv shows. I can reach more people on radio with fewer expenses and less hours worked. Those facts are hard to ignore.

The transition out of tv won't happen overnight. The show will still be seen on my Michigan broadcast stations in 2011. It will also be carried nationally on Sportsman Channel in the third and fourth quarters of next year.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I have a suggestion for ya Mike. When you go up to see Pete in 2011 you should look into camping in the bush and the fishing in all the lakes up there. You could probably get a show or 2 just popping around fishing for pike and wallys. We've hunted with Pete for the past 4 years and Mike before him. I actually take a few days off the bear hunting now just to fish those lakes all by yourself.


----------



## mike avery (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been wanting to do that for the last couple of years now. This might be the year to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Good thread. 

I download the shows and listen to them during my commute back and forth to the cabin or camp. Gotta love technology!!

I think Mike does a good job presenting Michigan based topics on the radio show. I will miss the TV show ...times change though and I think it is a great idea for anyone to assess their situations periodically and make sure that their energies are focused in the best fashion.

Thanks to Mike for putting a quality product out there. I honestly never knew he was a member for so many years...as a moderator here I honestly appreciate the fact he hasn't hammered the forums with spam as many who earn their living from the outdoors are prone to do.

Good luck going forward!!!!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mike, 

Have you done a MI elk hunt yet? The best hunt MI has to offer in my opinion. And another one is coming up this Saturday.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Good thread.
> 
> I download the shows and listen to them during my commute back and forth to the cabin or camp. Gotta love technology!!
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate on how you download and listen to the show? I have no experience with Itunes.


----------



## mike avery (Mar 19, 2004)

Go to Itunes (mac or pc) and do a search for "Outdoor Magazine". My show will come up. From there you can "subscribe" (it's free).

Then you can listen, or download to your mp3 player.

Thanks,


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

mike avery said:


> Go to Itunes (mac or pc) and do a search for "Outdoor Magazine". My show will come up. From there you can "subscribe" (it's free).
> 
> Then you can listen, or download to your mp3 player.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks for the help. I don't have a MP3 player. Is there a way to download the Itunes to a CD-R so I can play it in my vehicle when I travel?

By the way, your TV show and radio program are both class acts.


----------



## mike avery (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for your comments.

You should be able to download those files from Itunes and burn them to a CD.

Create a playlist, add the files to that list and hit "burn disc".


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

tgafish said:


> I have a suggestion for ya Mike. When you go up to see Pete in 2011 you should look into camping in the bush and the fishing in all the lakes up there. You could probably get a show or 2 just popping around fishing for pike and wallys. We've hunted with Pete for the past 4 years and Mike before him. I actually take a few days off the bear hunting now just to fish those lakes all by yourself.


 
I second that! I would like to hear a show on what everybodies thoughts are on the effects of passing Proposal G in 1996. Just a thought.. Keep up the good work Mike!


----------

